# Looking for website for Torwell parts.



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm rebuilding a torwell sander for a back up. Are there any aftermarket suppliers for parts, or these a breed of there own?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i went to google.com and typed torwell. 211 matches.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I got 330 but none of them had torwell parts??????


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

what parts do you need?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Torwell (also Torey - same guy, 2 companies from what I understand) are pretty standard parts, and pretty tough to get. Torey used to be down the road from me, but closed up shop last year. There was nothing on my Torwell special, it was all standard stuff- pillow blocks, chain and sprocket, relays, etc. Nothing Grainger, or even a good auto parts (Napa) couldn;t get.


----------

